# calling....murf67



## ssupercoolss (Aug 23, 2005)

i see you managed to get a meyers frame under your 4runner. i am looking at buying a 2002 ish tacoma. i have everything for a meyers setup except the undercarriage. do you think the undercarriage for the 94 would be close to fitting a 2002 tacoma? 

thanks


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

sorry for the delay...I was off the site for the summer. I had trouble finding the mount for my truck....factory said it was no longer available! Guess what i ended up getting it from the factory ordering it through Walker-Shork International in Ill. 800-262-1680 www.wsint.com....very helpful guys there. I was looking to buy the whole set-up in one piece kit. Factory didn't recognize and said it was no longer available for the 94 4 runner. the boys @ Walker ordered each piece individually. This will be my third year with the truck....no problems at all.....give them a call payup


----------

